# Cargo van, Ford or Chevrolet?



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Am in need of a new truck. Right now I have a 2002 Chevy Express 2500 with 380,000 miles and its about time to consider another mule. I dont know if I want a Chevy or a Ford.

Whats your preference?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

PAID FOR is my preference:yes:


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

That's a lot of miles hehe

I would love to get the new 2014 Ford Transit with the 3.2 liter Power Stroke five-cylinder diesel engine when it comes out.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Bill said:


> 2002 Chevy Express 2500 with 380,000 miles


Why would you even look around? You really think you'll do better than that with a FORD???


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

My preference is Chevy. It's all I ever known. Working on getting a newer 3/4 or 1ton van for work. I've looked at the others and the fear of the unknown is what stops me every time.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

We have 2 Ford vans now. We have had better luck with the Chevys.

We are about to get a couple of KUV van bodies. I am really interested in the new Transit, but I don't think I could big myself to own another Ford diesel. We spent 7k last year on repairs for the one we have now.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

GM for me is a tainted brand since the bailout. Just a personal choice for me.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I feel the same way. Not that I wouldn't buy GM, but that is a mark against it.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I've owned nothing but Ford Econoline's. Nothing personal against GM products, I just believe in streamlining the transition when I move equipment, racks and shelving from one vehicle to the next.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Ford. 

Thing that is odd about your post is you have 380k miles in a GM Van and your still not sure????:laughing:


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

380K on your current van?? Thats a no brainer. 

Also understand, 2003 GM switched over from the 5.7 to the 6.0 LS motor. Very similar milage, much more power! 

Those that voted Ford have not driven a Chevy work van! Every ford I drive is all over the place when you hit big bumps, they always have bump steer issues. Chevys dont.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

I would go with Chevy truck with utility bed the 6.0 Chevy gas engine is a great engine never was a fan of a van for working out of


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

We have both, I have driven both, I am a ford Gus, BUT I like the Chevy cargo van better. The drive, ride and comfort is way nicer.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I have driven both. The shop im at has both. I'm currently stuck in an 06 ford. I hate it. I much prefer the gm. Much better for driving.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> 380K on your current van?? Thats a no brainer.
> 
> Also understand, 2003 GM switched over from the 5.7 to the 6.0 LS motor. Very similar milage, much more power!
> 
> Those that voted Ford have not driven a Chevy work van!  Every ford I drive is all over the place when you hit big bumps, they always have bump steer issues. Chevys dont.


 I noticed that myself starting right around 1999. Have the OEM Motorcraft ABS Speed Sensors (2 in the front, 1 in the back) replaced with an aftermarket brand.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Currently we have 4 Chevy express vans. 3 2500 and 1 3500. I have driven Chevy's for the last 15 years and love them. I think that the vans are the way to go for service. I've always heard that service trucks are the way to go for construction. I did have a small stint with a box truck. While I loved the ample room it was a pain to park.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

johntheplumber said:


> Currently we have 4 Chevy express vans. 3 2500 and 1 3500. I have driven Chevy's for the last 15 years and love them. I think that the vans are the way to go for service. I've always heard that service trucks are the way to go for construction. I did have a small stint with a box truck. While I loved the ample room it was a pain to park.


Yeah my dually gets to be a pain to park on some job but I don't know about going back to a van just Love the room of a truck


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

wyplumber said:


> Yeah my dually gets to be a pain to park on some job but I don't know about going back to a van just Love the room of a truck


But it offers no real protection for the stuff in the bed.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

I personally work out of a F250 W/ a 6'x12' trailer. To me its the ultimate package. Yes it can be a pain to park slightly more than a box truck w/the exception of height issues. On the other hand if you know its a tight area you can drop the trailer and load up the truck. Can't pull a box off a box truck that quick. . Express and Ecoline vans are ok but really lack the room. I would defiantly consider that 2014 transit though.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> I personally work out of a F250 W/ a 6'x12' trailer. To me its the ultimate package. Yes it can be a pain to park slightly more than a box truck w/the exception of height issues. On the other hand if you know its a tight area you can drop the trailer and load up the truck. Can't pull a box off a box truck that quick. . Express and Ecoline vans are ok but really lack the room. I would defiantly consider that 2014 transit though.


Could you not pull that cargo trailer with a van also.....


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Will said:


> Could you not pull that cargo trailer with a van also.....


You can but like wy said I love the room of a truck. A pick up gives you much more room, but no security. The trailer addresses the security issue. As plumbers we have to squeeze into a lot of tight spaces to fix something. I don't want to squeeze into a van hitting my head. Trucks and vans are about the sane thing as tools or what your gonna eat for lunch today. Its personal preference. Also its easier to get a pickup with a tow package off the lot than a van.


----------



## davidokc (Mar 5, 2013)

the chevy 6.0 has more hp and more torc than the 5.7 litre as far as van or truck I prefer the knapahiede service body mid- top I can stand in side it it gives pretty good security and has lots of storage. I have both ford and chevy kuv's my chevy pulls my excavator much better


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

also the ford has an annoying seat belt chime if you dont wear it. my ford is also possessed and the radio will randomly just turn itself up or down. the thing i hate most is the steering feels disconnected.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Dha. It's a ford


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

johntheplumber said:


> But it offers no real protection for the stuff in the bed.


In the bed I keep shovels digging bar bucket of screws nuts and bolts everything else is locked in the tool boxes two 10' sticks of 8" mounted on the rack hold all the pipe park it in the shop at nights only thing that sucks is that's days material in the rain or snow


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

I have 200k on my '97 chevy 3/4 ton van and its still going strong


----------

